# Puppy Coat Changes



## DorothyM

Rocky's coat seems to be going through a massive overhaul lol. This first picture was almost three weeks ago, the second was moments ago. Im just curious how many changes we're going to see. (Plus everyone loves a chance to show off their furbabies =) )

Im also loving that his tail is looking lip a long dipstick right now.


----------



## Emoore

Your puppy is very cute! Around 4 months he'll lose that fuzzy puppy coat and gradually get his slick adult coat. He'll continue to lose more dark and lighten up until he has his adult saddle or blanket around two years old. Most of the big changes will happen before one year.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Rocky is a cute little fellow, it's good to have pictures of their changing so that you can go back later and look at them.


----------



## Lilie

See how much my boy's coat color has changed? He was around 9/10 weeks in the puppy picture and is two in the adult picture.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Lilie said:


> See how much my boy's coat color has changed? He was around 9/10 weeks in the puppy picture and is two in the adult picture.


Beautiful. I love those coated GSD's.


----------



## DorothyM

Thanks for the responses =)

My husband is gone for a month training and I told him to be prepared to come home to a completely different dog. Im thinking those ears might pop up any day now too.


----------



## idahospud49

Lilie said:


> See how much my boy's coat color has changed? He was around 9/10 weeks in the puppy picture and is two in the adult picture.


You know.... I think that might be the first full body shot of Hondon I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Fynn&Vandy

Our little Vandy is changing a lot too. We were expecting her to get lighter but, her face has gotten significantly darker and her legs too. Her tail has a lot more black in it that it did. She's always had a subtle saddle and, what's coming in there is black with hints of a rusty brown. Our adult gsd is very dark so we're loving it.
She's incredibly girly though. She has always had very very light fur on her eyelids with a solid black mask around her eyes. She looks like she's wearing eye shadow. She also has a black stripe down every toe, as if they've been painted. It cracks me up and, completely matches her prissy personality.


----------



## swharshbar

Lilie said:


> See how much my boy's coat color has changed? He was around 9/10 weeks in the puppy picture and is two in the adult picture.


That is an amazing difference. They do change alot from puppy to adult, but your photos are the most difference I've seen.. 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## sjackson310

You think HE'S coming home to a new pup? My (now ex) husband left when our GSD was 12 weeks old for his deployment and came back when he was a year and 12 weeks old lol! He opened the door to the garage and my dog saw him and was like OH HECK NO and he charged the door, hackles up, growling and barking... then he saw mommy behind this strange guy and got all friendly lol.

Now I let my ex come over and see him because in the short time they were together, they really grew a fun bond. It's kinda like visitation LOL.


----------



## nking

Lilie said:


> See how much my boy's coat color has changed? He was around 9/10 weeks in the puppy picture and is two in the adult picture.


Beautiful GSD


----------



## Hamza Gulzar

Hi I am a little concerned about my pup Oscar. I got him when he was about a month old and had a shiny smooth black coat with typical brown legs. He's now nearing 2.5 months and has a light brown "chocolate" kind of coat which does go to black when I give him a bath. The first two pictures are the color he was when I got him. The last one is the coat he has had for a few days. If you look closely, the fur has gone from shiny black to dark brownish. Funny thing is, when I groom him he tends to look black again.I'm just wondering is this normal? I am a first time gsd owner and my vet says he'll turn out to be black and tan eventually but I just wanted to get your views thanks.


----------



## Brianna Zombri

I'm having the same thing happen! Just was no brown on Macy or Wilson until the last week or so!!


----------



## Hamza Gulzar

Can anyone please answer my first post?


----------

